
Show HN: A weekly newsletter curating great Wordpress guides - foundersgrid
http://wpstack.io/
======
coreymaass
I tried to subscribe using the top form. It opened a new window, redirecting
me back to the homepage, and I never got a confirmation email. I just tried
again using the form at the bottom, and it seemed to work. Looking forward to
the newsletter!

